# Army Painting Challenge - January 2015.



## Tawa

Ok guys, here's your January thread for the Army Painting Challenge 2014-2015. As promised, January is a *Double Month*.

We're on the downward slope towards the end of the APC now, so let's keep it rolling! :good:







My entries for this month will be:
A: An IJA Sniper Team.
B: An IJA Chi-Ha Medium Tank.

Pictures to follow once they've been primed. When it stops lashing down outside


----------



## Relise

I'm going to start with a unit if Docga this month and maybe do another unit later on if I get time. I only these and Niwian left of Relics figures left until the load from the kick starter arrive so I may well do a unit from another army 😄

Here's the before photo


----------



## Nordicus

As I got my airbrush on my way, and i want to wait painting my Chaos Bikes until I get it home, I will be painting up my first Horus Heresy model: Calas Typhon!


----------



## R_Squared

Got a DakkaJet, and either some Boyz or Flash Gitz waiting for me when I get home, I will post a pic when I get back when I decide which I am going to do next.


----------



## Tawa

Photo's as promised.


----------



## R_Squared

My pictures also, one DakkaJet and 5 Flashgitz, if I have time.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Here's my entry for the month. Land speeder and scouts. Can't wait to try my new scheme out for the scouts


----------



## Nordicus

Entry done!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Nice job Nord, you are such a machine.


----------



## Howzaa

Nord I'm starting to believe the paint challenge is your full time job! Good job your doing if so.


----------



## Nordicus

iamtheeviltwin said:


> Nice job Nord, you are such a machine.


Assimilate or die! The only reason I got him done this fast was because of the holidays and their placement between New Years Eve and my work schedule. I didn't start work until the 5th so had 4 full days of recuperation from New Years 



Howzaa said:


> Nord I'm starting to believe the paint challenge is your full time job! Good job your doing if so.


Oh I wish - Between my full-time job and the band, I actually feel like I don't get painted enough! Still, this one was a funny one to paint up :good: Thanks for the compliment though - It always means a lot!


----------



## R_Squared

Well, finished up the DakkaJet. 3 Twin linked supa Shootas FTW. Hopefully I'll get to play this tomorrow, I really enjoyed painting this up.
Next up the Flash Gitz...


----------



## cirs85

R_Squared said:


> Well, finished up the DakkaJet. 3 Twin linked supa Shootas FTW. Hopefully I'll get to play this tomorrow, I really enjoyed painting this up.
> Next up the Flash Gitz...


That is a really sweet paint job!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nice flame details on the wings and hull.


----------



## Iraqiel

Wow, there are two awesome entries! Right, I'm back in this month with a Valkyrie and an Autocannon Sentinel, and if I get time I'll have a demolisher in there as well - that'll complete my squadrons of three of each!


----------



## Relise

Docga unit finished today. Just need varnishing.


----------



## Tawa

Tawa said:


> My entries for this month will be:
> A: An IJA Sniper Team.
> B: An IJA Chi-Ha Medium Tank.


This will be revised to an IJA Sniper Team, and the half-finished rifle squad from December.

Feeling a lot better than I did - although I still feel pretty rough - so I'll post up a picture tomorrow to show how far I managed to get them in December.


----------



## Iraqiel

Last things first, here is the before shot for my Demolisher:


And though I have to keep searching to find the before shot for my valkyrie and sentinel, here is the former finished:


Alriiiight here are some before shots:


----------



## Howzaa

Well here's one of the possible two not sure what the second will be, doing more than a 5 man squad an achievement in itself for me.



















Think a browse at the local gw is in order see if any daemons or csm's catch my eye to keep the enthusiasm up


----------



## R_Squared

Nice job. I like the gritty feel you've given these EC's. The royal purples and golds are nicely muted, which I prefer to the sometimes garish schemes that they can be given sometimes.


----------



## Relise

Seeing as it's a double bubble month, I'm going to try a get a figure for the army I'm just starting painted 

My new project is a small Speed Freaks warband. I've got an Ork Battle force as the core, of which I've painted all of 5 boys so far! and I've bought a couple of extra things, one of which is my second entry for this month:










A wartrakk  I've assembled it ready for painting tonight, so fingers crossed I can get it done by the close of this month.


----------



## Nordicus

Screw it, I'm in for a double-entry month. 

I will be painting up my newly bought Landraider, that I bought to practice my airbrushing skills before I head over to bikes:










Conversion kit is courtesy of @Subtle Discord and his awesome kits at The Dark Works. Chaos landraider tracks are incoming from ForgeWorld, but they should be here next week.


----------



## Iraqiel

Right, after my Valkyrie I was feeling pretty confident about the production line this month... 

Here's my second entry, a Leman Russ Demolisher.

Also, for my piece of mind, here's a sentinel that I was going to have done as my second entry / December's entry.


----------



## SwedeMarine

WIP of the scouts so far. Its might be tight this month.


----------



## Iraqiel

Nice camo pattern there Swede!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Thanks. I was hoping it would turn out alright. seems to have worked.


----------



## Nordicus

SwedeMarine said:


> I was hoping it would turn out alright. seems to have worked.


More than that, it looks ace man! :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Nordicus said:


> More than that, it looks ace man! :good:


I should be done with these in a few days. Still not going to hold up to your Typhon model though . and im perfectly okay with that. Just gotta figure out how to do the weathering at the bottom of the cloaks without ruining the rest of the model.


----------



## Tawa

Progress abound!
All that remains to do now are the ten heads to go on the riflemen, and the corporals "shin gunto". :good:


At least I know I'll complete this month, but I should have bags of time to bash out the sniper team and net the double month! :drinks:


----------



## Relise

And the Waaarrrgghhh!! Begins  here's my first 35 points of Speed Freaks. 










I do intend to start a Plog in this army as well so that might happen tomorrow.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Since I missed last month, still going to try to finish up 2 character models. Will bet up "before" pics of my Cypher and Nurgle Lord shortly...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Gonna re-enter last months failed effort, a US 105mm howitzer for my Bolt Action USMC, as well as a deuce-and-a-half truck that can be used for both my Brits and Yanks.


----------



## Iraqiel

Nice gun there, KF.

Hey Tawa, something that I think was missing from this last time was a summary from the participants. What say this year in the last month we have to post an army shot of everything we entered over the year?


----------



## Tawa

Chugging along nicely. I think I may finish the rifle squad today! :good:





Iraqiel said:


> Hey Tawa, something that I think was missing from this last time was a summary from the participants. What say this year in the last month we have to post an army shot of everything we entered over the year?


That's not a bad idea to be honest.
I reckon that could work when I post up the APC Final Roundup in June, if everybody that has completed replies with a picture of what they've painted :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I sat down last night to paint my truck and howitzer, but the thought of painting more infantry minis after painting so many for this army so far was a right turn off, even if it was only 4 crew minis. After painting the truck I turned back to my Brits, and a tank that's been looking at me only base coated for a while. This thing is a monster, a heavy tank with a bunker buster of a heavy howitzer, the Churchill AVRE, one of the legendary D Day tanks known as Hobart's Funnies. All I need now is the decals I ordered yesterday to arrive so I can properly finish it off. This will also count as the first entry of my second army in the Challenge, as everything up to now has been USMC.

Apologies for the lack of "before" photos, but I forgot all about them when the muse caught me.


----------



## Tawa

Squad No2 complete!

Now to try and get the sniper team done as well 











EDIT: I haven't got suitable parts leftover to build a decent looking sniper team, and it will take too long to order the metal ones in.
I have enough bits to knock up a Suicide AT Team, but as it's a one figure unit I won't be classing it towards my own APC score. Gets me another unit done though! :good:


----------



## Nordicus

Extra contribution complete: One Land-raider ready for action:


----------



## R_Squared

That looks fantastic, Nice one. :victory: I really need to work on my lighting techniques. I'm not there yet.
Anyway, this nearly finished me off. Just finished 5 flash gitz tonight, had to rush a bit to get them done there's some bits I want to re-visit.
However, I did learn how to paint gems and made use of the technique in my gitfindas for the first time. It's come out Ok,
The orks skin tone looks a lot more vivid in the photos than I see in natural light. I'm going to work on that too, as well as some of my highlighting.
Still, they were highly detailed and each one is the size of a warboss, so it was like painting 5 characters, rather than troops. Hard work at the end of it TBH...


----------



## SwedeMarine

Here's my two entries. Really glad that this month is over for me. 









Great work on that landraider Nordicus.

Just now realizing it's officially time to get a light box and decent camera


----------



## Iraqiel

Great work guys, those three posts contain some very well painted models!


----------



## Howzaa

Not all pics are great so can't see the detail properly but I'm happy considering it was finecast and I don't like finecast.


----------



## Tawa

This thread will be closed on Friday 6th February.


Plenty of time left guys! :good:


----------



## Mossy Toes

Huh, that is... more days than I expected. I guess I might make a blitz on my 2 minis I promised to paint yet?

Speaking of which:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Mossy Toes said:


> Huh, that is... more days than I expected. I guess I might make a blitz on my 2 minis I promised to paint yet?
> 
> Speaking of which:


You got this man. You can for sure knock out Cypher.


----------



## Mossy Toes

SwedeMarine said:


> You got this man. You can for sure knock out Cypher.


*is inspired to spend 10 minutes sloppily basecoating*


----------



## Tawa

C'mon Mossy! :good:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Better late than never here is my b4 pic. 







My secondary army nids. A death leaper and a venomthrope.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's where I am at. wip shot







Lots to go. Hope to get them done by Friday.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Way to cranky these out Daisy.


----------



## DaisyDuke

And done but not great photos


----------



## SwedeMarine

Lets go mossy lets go!


----------



## Tawa

As I'm a very nice chap, and as I won't be home tonight, I shall grant a teeny extension until tomorrow lunchtime


----------



## Tawa

That's January done. :good:

Thread Closed.


----------

